# Ed Sheeran



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Listen to it all, give it a chance, pretty cool


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! Cant believe you like Ed, very very good friend of mine! 

My missus has pics of his on her website as well!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Give his new song a listen please, featuring Wiley

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/music/3274506/Ed-and-Wiley-are-Sheer-brilliance.html


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Ed sent me this ep to listen think its out to buy anyday now. 

He has lined up a tune with Example to do next week, herd the beat so should be good!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i pre ordered it, should get it the week after next i think


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/artist/ed-sheeran/id183313439
buy his new album today thanks 

released at 7am and #29 in itunes chart already

edit: #4 now with no promotion, no record label backing at all


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/suffolk/hi/people_and_places/music/newsid_9354000/9354954.stm

anyone bought it yet then? no? oh..


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

So chuffed for him! He is over the moon too!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i bet, he signed my copy so im chuffed too :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Only just seen this thread, but i grabbed his album yesterday after reading about him on my mate's music blog. http://kwa.me/blog/2011/01/kwa-me-blog-top-ten-for-2011/

Lovin' the tunes! Not had a chance to play at volume yet though


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

you'll love it


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

so has anyone heard him on radio 1 yet? or on jools holland?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dreadful! :tumbleweed: And he's ginger. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

how the **** is he dreadful, are u takin the ****in ****?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> how the **** is he dreadful, are u takin the ****in ****?


Nope. Stating fact.

With the caveat of "in my opinion".


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

He be NO1 next week mate.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

so gutted he didnt get #1 and the fact some music channels weren't playing the video because of the topic


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Saw him at Oceanfest a couple of weeks ago - his set was really impressive and a very talented guy. Nice to see someone who can sing live and use his kit properly.

Hope he does really well


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

what do u think of the radio edit?


----------

